# Vachetta leather - Is it possible to clean?



## sweetpea61

I received the Coach Stewardess purse in british tan for Christmas. I saved it until the spring and wore it out for the first time last weekend. Of course, someone spilled on it. I realize that this is Vachetta leather aka untreated, but does anyone have any recommendations on possibly cleaning it? Or any advice regarding this situation? I've heard you can use Murphy's Oil... Is there anything I can put on the bag to waterproof it or protect from further damage?

Coach no longer cleans or repairs their purses, so they sent me to a recommended shoe, handbag, and leather repair shop. I was basically told that I never should have bought the purse since the leather was untreated. He said that they would dye it to try to cover up the stain at a cost of $75!! Anyone have experience with this?

I appreciate any and all feedback!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Lourdes562

Hi, from what I understand no there is no way of cleaning vachetta leather sorry, however  some people use Mr. clean magic eraser. See youtube for videos but make sure you look up "louis vuitton magic eraser" since they are the most popular brand that has vachetta leather. I tried this once and it kinda worked for a small stain. But look at the video for instructions.. as far as treating the leather check out apple brand leather conditioner and cleaner every one here seems to use this for their louis vuitton vachetta it might even up the stain. anyway I hope I've helped you some.


----------



## Elliespurse

I agree with *Lourdes562* about cleaning vachetta leather, it has a smooth top finish and using magic eraser just rubs off this finish and leaves the leather matte and dull and it will never be the same as the rest of the bag. (I have a second hand LV Beverly GM where the previous owner used a pink eraser on the corners and it doesn't look the same as the rest of the bag) Using a pink eraser very very lightly could lighten the stain though.

Barbara at LMB (Lovinmybags.com) has done some restoration on vachetta bags though and you could ask her.


----------



## LeatherDoc

As with most leathers you can clean them with the right product, but with varying degrees of success.  It is possible to clean vachetta leather, but usually you have to do a certain amount of oil removal, as this is normally the most common problem.  oils from you hand/skin will penetrate the leather (due to its unfinished state).  Once the oils are removed you can begin with the clean.

If you are in the USA, I know "Lovin my bags" do a cleaner that will resolve it for you.  Alternatively if you are in Europe go to THBS and use Dermo Cleanse.

Remember to use a protector on the leather after you have cleaned it and it will stop this problem from happening again.


----------



## chowlover2

sweetpea61 said:


> I received the Coach Stewardess purse in british tan for Christmas. I saved it until the spring and wore it out for the first time last weekend. Of course, someone spilled on it. I realize that this is Vachetta leather aka untreated, but does anyone have any recommendations on possibly cleaning it? Or any advice regarding this situation? I've heard you can use Murphy's Oil... Is there anything I can put on the bag to waterproof it or protect from further damage?
> 
> Coach no longer cleans or repairs their purses, so they sent me to a recommended shoe, handbag, and leather repair shop. I was basically told that I never should have bought the purse since the leather was untreated. He said that they would dye it to try to cover up the stain at a cost of $75!! Anyone have experience with this?
> 
> I appreciate any and all feedback!! Thanks so much!!!


Do you have a pic of your bag with the stain? Please post in our rehab & rescue thread, we may be able to help you there, here's the link.





> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-191.html


----------



## rainrowan

My suggestion is that you clean it and condition it. The stain will probably always be there, but will fade into the leather once the british tan starts to patina all over the bag.  Understand that the purpose of vachetta is to show all the tonal variations of the patina process. 

Think to yourself an aged bridle saddle. It has beautiful deep golden colors in all hues and they are blended together over many years of usage. I had a Coach duffel bag (it's their satchel) I used for a decade (now my mom is using it) and it has a nice shiny burnish to it and all those little shades that signal long life of usage.

The first mark on your vachetta is always the most painful, but I would say to you now is to use it every day, running your hands over the leather and enjoy using it. The warmth from your hands will cause the natural oils in vachetta leather to come out to produce a beautiful patina. I think the shiny patina is more desirable than a uniform color.

Here's something of an example... this is a well used saddle that has tonal variations all over. gorgeous!






Source: Highlands Trading Post


----------



## kings_20

Can a water repellent spray be used on vachetta or will that leave watermarks on it?


----------



## chessmont

kings_20 said:


> Can a water repellent spray be used on vachetta or will that leave watermarks on it?



I used a spray called Vectra and it is even safe for silk, it says.  Haven't had any misfortunes with my Coaches to test out its effectiveness, though


----------



## sweetpea61

Thanks to everyone for your advice!! I decided to leave it alone and it seems to be weathering a bit. I love it despite the stains!!


----------

